# any opinions or experiences with honda s2000?



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

has anyone tried these? 
any feedback would be great. 
drive, ownership, etc.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Try holding a live mic near a speaker.


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

jampott said:


> Try holding a live mic near a speaker.


 :lol: :lol:

Did kmp not have an s2000 and give someone his review on it not that long ago?


----------



## Soulctrla (Jan 30, 2006)

> try holding a live mic near a speaker


is that in reference to the High Revving Vtec engine...

a friend of a friend just got one - i think they look a bit dated now but so far i have only heard my mate waxing lyrical about this guys new purchase.

I just couldnt justify that kind of money for a Honda when they were new and i dont want one now because they look old !

Oh well...[/quote]


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Soulctrla said:


> > try holding a live mic near a speaker
> 
> 
> is that in reference to the High Revving Vtec engine...
> ...


[/quote]

No, it isn't a reference to that at all.


----------



## Niko (May 10, 2005)

i would really like to know about this car too? fast? handling? overall? competition?

niko


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

Fun above 6000 rpm (I think the VTEC kicks in at around 6500).

However, no low end torque, which I would find very tiresome.


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

jampott said:


> Soulctrla said:
> 
> 
> > > try holding a live mic near a speaker
> ...


No, it isn't a reference to that at all.[/quote]

:roll: :lol:


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

I'm seriously considering it for my next car.

Had a drive in a mate's car last year and absolutely loved it, loved it. Much fun to be had on roundabouts.

A little down on power for my tastes, I would have to sort that out.


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Wayward handling with a propensity for parking their arse through hedges, walls etc :wink:

Dave


----------



## Niko (May 10, 2005)

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> Wayward handling with a propensity for parking their arse through hedges, walls etc :wink:
> 
> Dave


i was under the impression they were right on the money, best sprts car money coulb buy in that price bracket, and seems to win alot of awards!

can these car bhp be increased? map, chip?

niko


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> Wayward handling with a propensity for parking their arse through hedges, walls etc :wink:
> 
> Dave


why is this? is it because it has twitchy handling, poor traction or a combination of both plus more and the fact that it's screaming in high revs within vtec?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

p1tse said:


> Jac-in-a-Box said:
> 
> 
> > Wayward handling with a propensity for parking their arse through hedges, walls etc :wink:
> ...


I think its missing some of the electronic driver aids, is RWD with quite high power, and often driven without the respect it deserves...

I don't think its a car you can get the best out of on the UK's roads...


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

jampott said:


> I think its missing some of the electronic driver aids, is RWD with quite high power, and often driven without the respect it deserves...
> 
> I don't think its a car you can get the best out of on the UK's roads...


In the wet particularly.

Seeing an increasing number of these venturing out on track, not so long ago you never saw them. Not seen a quick one yet. I believe you can get a turbo/supercharged upgrade. Standard suspension supposed to be quite handy for the track.


----------



## Blade_76 (Aug 11, 2004)

I was considering one of these a few months back, but I decided on keeping my TT instead due to a number of things including:

Looks, Size (lack of.... no good if your broad shouldered), Safety, Higher Insurance than the TT!!!!

The new 2006 Model is supposed to have more safety features, stability etc... And slightly bigger I think I read somewhere. Check out http://www.s2ki.com/forums/index.php?showforum=25 for more info :wink:


----------

